

Another Windows 10 default setting that should be changed - nissehulth
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/feedback-diagnostics-privacy-faq

======
nissehulth
The default setting is "Full". Described as "which may unintentionally include
parts of a document you were working on".

